# American Persimmon trees



## DLMKA (Feb 7, 2012)

I was walking under the male American Persimmon trees at my dads trees the other day (no females to produce fruit) and stopped dead in my tracks to look up for a swarm but instead the entire tree was buzzing with bees. Honeybees, bumble bees and a variety of smaller native bees I couldn't identify. Was really quite impressive. Anyone know how much honey bees can get out of persimmon trees?


----------



## DarkWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

Not a clue about that, but we have a persimmon that fruits each year. Makes a really good jelly, so long as you don't abuse the fruit.. Else you get chalk mouth. Blargh.

I thought though that they were self fertile?

Chances are it's just a pollen source for them as blooms are small.


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

Frank Pellett,in "American Honey Sources",lists it as a valuable honey plant,yielding a light,agreeable honey.It is listed as one of the main sources of honey in South Carolina and Kansas.


----------



## DarkWolf (Feb 20, 2013)

Awesome. I've yet to see anything on my tree though.. But I can tell you the fruit dumped after making a jelly infusion is a major attractant to bees.


----------



## greg zechman (Nov 2, 2010)

tried persimmon honey this last week at a beekeeping meeting.with ...keith felder....IT WAS GOOD.....greg


----------



## BayHighlandBees (Feb 13, 2012)

the asian persimons I believe are self-fertile. Dont know about the natives


----------



## yankee joe (Mar 16, 2013)

American Persimmons require not just two trees, but male and female. I don't know how you can tell them apart but there is a way. I have one tree that is covered with flowers every year but bears no fruit.


----------

